# Worried : ( Any Comforting Thoughts?



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

My budgie's watery poops stopped hours ago and he doesn't seem to have a runny nose anymore. But I'm worried. Could that mean he lost so much water that he is to the point where he doesn't poop watery? The time left to see the vet is like two more days. If I went to another one, its a animal hospital where they take lots of animals and is very expensive.It would probably take up so much time and i don't have a lot of money for that. OTL Plus he seems fluffy and a little shaky at times. He can still stand on one leg, run around and chirp happily but I seriously can't stop thinking about him for three days straight. My parents are annoyed with me. I voice my worries a lot. Also his poop is small looking and a greenish color now.  

Aggh, it can be so many things causing his poop that i'm feeling down in the dumps.I separated him from the female because i didn't want him to lay eggs with her anymore. Could he be depressed even though his cage is close to hers?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is natural that you are worried about your budgie, there are some things you can do to help him. Firstly is it possible to post a picture of him and his poop?

Cover his cage on three sides, use a hot water bottle or other heat source to help him keep warm when sick budgies expend a lot of energy keeping warm. Feed him some egg and biscuit mix or millet, these are good conditioning foods. Hold off on greens as that makes poop watery as well.
Get some probiotics, having these things on hand is a must when you have birds in case they do get sick. Also some apple cider vinegar added to the water, just a couple of drops but it must contain Mother. this is a natural probiotic.
Can you hold your budgie? if so hold him up close to your ear and listen for any noises when breathing, crackling or wheezing or squeaking sounds. if any present place his cage in the bathroom and run hot shower to make steam or use a kettle near the cage under the blanket like a tent. If you have some eucalyptus oil add a few drops to the water if doing the tent method. this will help the airways.


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. Tomorrow I will put a bottle with hot water near his cage and feed him millet. (Where to put the bottle?)Although the seeds i give him say they have millet in them along with fruit. I'm giving him vita prima parakket formula. Is that bad? I also have some millet that i purchased too though. However, they are sleeping now since it night. I read that its not good to give medicine by yourself without knowing what it is and I don't now what Mother is. I feel like taking him to the vet tomorrow but if the doctor is not in there is nothing I can do. :/ I will post a pic of him and his poop tomorrow.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Apple cider vinegar is a natural probiotic Mother is what makes it work as a probiotic it can't hurt your budgie unless you give too much but then I don't think he would drink it . Place the hot water bottle wrapped in a tea towel or something similar next where he likes to perch.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Of course you're worried - I worry all the time about my birds. 
Cathy's great advice will help him until you can take him to the vet and then hopefully the vet can get to the bottom of it and give you the right medication for him.
Best of luck.
Niamh


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

okay. Thx again.Mother is supposed to come inside the apple cider vinegar? sorry, that might be a dumb question. I almost thought you meant it was something you mix in.^^"Also, how do you measure the drops?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

No need to apologise ever here! The bottle should have the word Mother in the ingredients list. You can find it at health food stores or bigger super markets usually. You just put a couple of drops of the vinegar into the water container, it is great for all of your budgies many members here use it regularly.


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

A video of my budgie.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a little cutie


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/246897-apple-cider-vinegar.html?highlight=Apple+Cider+Vinegar


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He does seem sick, I agree with all the above information and you can also soak millet in an electrolyte solution (sugar-free Pedialyte) and give it to him to keep his energy up. 

I do hope he feels better soon. Keep us posted! :fingerx:


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

I tried looking for that apple cider vinegar at a supermarket and they didn't have it so i'll have to look else where for it. I even checked two supermarkets for organic veggies and they had none. OTL Thanks for the compliments and advice everyone. ^^ BTW what is a electrolyte solution and what does it consist of?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Electrolyte solution is given to sick animals and people as it has valuable sugars to keep up energy in the body. 
They sell it for children at most drugstores, and large grocery stores. It's called "Pedialyte" and it's sort of like Gatorade. Get the sugar free one for budgies 

You can also make your own if you can't go to the store. Some members on here have the exact recipe, so I hope they drop by!


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Electrolyte solution is given to sick animals and people as it has valuable sugars to keep up energy in the body.
> They sell it for children at most drugstores, and large grocery stores. It's called "Pedialyte" and it's sort of like Gatorade. Get the sugar free one for budgies
> 
> You can also make your own if you can't go to the store. Some members on here have the exact recipe, so I hope they drop by!


Thanks! I'll look it up. : )


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Try a Health food shop for the ACV.


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> Try a Health food shop for the ACV.


Okay. I will see if i can get to one near me tomorrow since its already night now.


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

My budgie got his check up and I was told that he was a pretty healthy budgie[Forgot the details] other than the fact that hes over weight and needs to be put on a better diet.His butt was a little dirty too. ^^" The results for his poop test I will get Friday. So I'm happy about that but if it turns out that he has bad bacteria in him I'm probably going to have to give him medicine or something. Also, I'm going to need to take the bus to find a health food store that sells organic veggies. Gosh, it ***** that where I live they don't have any. - _ - Oh and I bought the apple cider vinegar with mother in a market where they sell fruits and veggies. Its too bad they don't sell organic fruits and veggies though.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am happy you have had some good news, the ACV will help his sticky vent as well as his gut. let us know the results of his poop test ? Keep up the wonderful love and care he is lucky to have you as his owner.:budgie:


----------

